# PS/2 Keyboard Not Working



## moltendorf (Feb 11, 2011)

So, I have a tendency to hit several keys on my keyboard, especially since I play using both hands on the keyboard in some scenarios...

With the breaking of my USB keyboard (Ideazon Zboard, or SteelSeries Zboard), I decided to get a more durable keyboard operating on the PS/2 port rather than USB (SteelSeries 7G).

When I first connected the keyboard, it lit up, all three lights just blinking continuously until I either booted the system (at which point the keyboard did not light up nor work), or killed the power (flipped the switch on the power supply).

Spent about 4 hours attempting to resolve the problem until I stumbled upon an option in the BIOS -- PS/2 Mouse Support. Disabling this option caused the keyboard to suddenly start working (seeing as the PS/2 port on my motherboard is for both Keyboard and Mouse). About an hour or two in, everything still working, I headed out to finish purchasing components for another system build; came back, and my whole computer was frozen, mouse refused to move (USB; Logitech G9x). Forced a reboot, everything resumed working as if nothing was wrong in the first place. But I noticed if I leave my system idle for a while, my computer would freeze, and the lights on the keyboard would start blinking like before. About three hours of this later, and one last reboot, and the keyboard is no longer working, it is just like before -- blinking continually when the computer is off, completely off when the computer is on. I've tried resetting the BIOS, and even playing with the PS/2 mouse support option some more. To no avail.

The keyboard refuses to work even when the POST screen is displayed. So I can't hit DEL to enter the setup screen -- I have to pull out the broken USB one, and disconnect the PS/2 keyboard completely to get into the BIOS.

Sort of in a bind here, did not expect the left half of my USB keyboard to die on me in the middle of typing right before a client who needs me to design a website comes over in the morning. Worst luck, ever.

Motherboard: ASUS M3N78-VM
Keyboard: SteelSeries 7G
Mouse (not PS/2): Logitech G9x


----------



## gambasha (Jan 28, 2011)

I Think, Your mainboard is damaged. install Chpset Driver.


----------

